# 1958 Evans Colson Firebird



## rick whitehurst (Jun 8, 2017)

Hello, very new here and lots to look and learn!   Yesterday picked up this middleweight EVANS (Colson) "Firebird" and after some work took it for a ride. Very nice. And now so many questions.   I have seen only one picture of this particular bike in an illustrated catalog thats for sale on ebay. says 1958.  I have the original seat and original truss rod forks in a bag I got with the bike, but the seat is in bad shape...  It almostly looks to be there but has schwinn grips... missing pedals....  It's pretty clean except for washed out pinstriping. It has a three speed sturmey archer that works fine, front caliper brakes that I removed temporarily. The pic looks blue but its a candy apple green.

So a short list of questions for those in the know about these later model Evans. 

did it come with a spring fork? (the one on it now is a JC Higgins from 60s)
Was there a headlight setup for these?
Is there a Tank for these?

Thanks everyone. Pic on the way from my Ipad.


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 8, 2017)

2 pictures


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 8, 2017)

Wondering if Evans had springer forks or tanks for any of their later model middleweights?

Very upset that when I started to clean it (it was filthy) the white lettering and pinstriping started to wash off like chalk.  I stopped quickly enough but did lose some of it. I will apply a clear coat or fixative over the remaining white lettering.  I know a pinstriper in town.


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 8, 2017)

here is the only pic I could find anywhere....


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 9, 2017)

That white stripe over the chrome fenders comes off very easily.  I had an Evans Viscount 700 some time ago.  Cool bikes and not very common at all.  Hang on to it, you won't see many around like it.

Mike


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 9, 2017)

mickeyc said:


> That white stripe over the chrome fenders comes off very easily.  I had an Evans Viscount 700 some time ago.  Cool bikes and not very common at all.  Hang on to it, you won't see many around like it.
> 
> Mike



Yeah, with all the competition from schwinn and huffy at the time, I doubt they sold many of these.


----------



## Handyman (Jun 9, 2017)

Check out these "Evans" bicycles that I just posted in this thread...................any value to these??  

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/up...ap-iver-johnson-show-info.111225/#post-739616


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 9, 2017)

I dont know about money value but those look they may be early 60s and they are great colors. I actually prefer the painted fender to the chrome. less "stuff" like racks, tanks, struts, but the evans cantilever frames look sharper (to me) than the schwinn frames mostly due to the bottom tube.  but look!!.....


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 9, 2017)

If anyone has one of the above tanks please let me know!


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 10, 2017)

mickeyc said:


> *Evans Viscount 700*
> 
> I don't usually resurrect old threads, but I'm still trying to date my Evans Viscount 700 mens and found this thread.  I differ with the statement that only the 800 series had the "Evansaction" front suspension.  Mine is quite original and as you can see has the springer front end.
> 
> ...




This was placed by me some time ago.  Only pictures I have of the Evans I had.  Sold some time ago.  Cool looking bike I think.

Mike


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 10, 2017)

Those pics have all the answers ... Thanks Mike.  the search is on.  I dont think this tank/light will be very easy to find. I have seen the springers on ebay at a price though.  did the viscount and the firebird use the  same platform (frame fenders etc.)  because If all it takes to go deluxe is change the name of the bike on the chainguard... I'd do it. haha.


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 10, 2017)

Pretty sure the frame is the same, but that's about it.  As you know, front fork with "springer"  ( which really was mostly just for looks as the only real spring action came from a piece of rubber between the fork and the frame), the fenders, rear carrier, chain guard and the tank will be very hard to find.  If you are looking to create the high end model, good luck.  I've only seen one other 700 and it was a mess.

Mike


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 10, 2017)

Yeah, I think I'll put the truss rods back on mine and be happy with what I have... but still want that tank. 

besides... I like the rack on my Firebird better.   I like the chainguard on my firebird better,  because they are more old school.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 10, 2017)

My 'bird has a '57 dated S/A hub, and didn't have a springer or tank.


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 10, 2017)

Adamtinkerer said:


> My 'bird has a '57 dated S/A hub, and didn't have a springer or tank.



its exactly like mine.  I have broken bowed pedals, those same white grips, a same seat but with geen & white diamond pattern. I have the original forks and truss rods  just like yours in a bag I got with bike that I will put back on tomorrow.  Our bikes are almost identical except for the seat and pedals.


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 10, 2017)

mine has the seat pictured in this ad, and thats the only difference between 57and 58 I bet. we are both missing the light... I have a tab riveted on the top of truss bracket that held the lamp bracket and its broken off.


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 10, 2017)

Parts going back on bike tomorrow. IM hoping i can find matching material so I can make the seat over. Where in the world will I find green diamond vinyl... Geez.  If by chance I find a tank and a colson springer I may put them on for kicks.


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 13, 2017)

rick whitehurst said:


> Parts going back on bike tomorrow. IM hoping i can find matching material so I can make the seat over. Where in the world will I find green diamond vinyl... Geez.  If by chance I find a tank and a colson springer I may put them on for kicks.
> 
> View attachment 479675




I have an album of Evans ads.
http://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/evans-colson-ads.1789/

1957 Firebird



1958 Firebird


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 13, 2017)

Wow, you have the whole catalog. Thanks for posting that, Im looking it over.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 16, 2017)

My seat is actually Schwinn tagged, an ebay find I had.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 16, 2017)

rick whitehurst said:


> I dont know about money value but those look they may be early 60s and they are great colors. I actually prefer the painted fender to the chrome. less "stuff" like racks, tanks, struts, but the evans cantilever frames look sharper (to me) than the schwinn frames mostly due to the bottom tube.  but look!!.....
> 
> View attachment 479121




One of my late online buddies on this forum owned a bike exactly like that. It was his pride and joy. RIP Al.


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 16, 2017)

all we need is the dual horn light setup and some jeweled bowed petals... not 1/2 in btw.


----------



## ranman (Jun 16, 2017)

partsguy said:


> One of my late online buddies on this forum owned a bike exactly like that. It was his pride and joy. RIP Al.



I had one once


----------

